# htbinit nie startuje

## mcbarlo

Mam problem z htbinit. Mam swiezo postawiony system z kernelem 3.12.13-gentoo. Podczas startu htbinit otrzymuje:

```
* ERROR: htbinit failed to start
```

W logach pusto. Po wlaczeniu debugu output wyglada tak:

```
+ _conf_d=/etc/init.d/../conf.d

+ _c=htbinit

+ '[' -n htbinit -a htbinit '!=' htbinit ']'

+ unset _c

+ sourcex -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/htbinit.default

+ '[' -e = -e ']'

+ shift

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/htbinit.default ']'

+ return 1

+ sourcex -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/htbinit

+ '[' -e = -e ']'

+ shift

+ '[' -e /etc/init.d/../conf.d/htbinit ']'

+ return 1

+ unset _conf_d

+ sourcex -e /etc/rc.conf

+ '[' -e = -e ']'

+ shift

+ '[' -e /etc/rc.conf ']'

+ . /etc/rc.conf

++ rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

++ unicode=YES

++ rc_tty_number=12

+ '[' -n '' ']'

++ command -v cgroup_add_service

+ '[' cgroup_add_service = cgroup_add_service ']'

+ cgroup_add_service /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ openrc_cgroup=/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc

+ '[' -d /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc ']'

+ cgroup=/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/htbinit

+ mkdir -p /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/htbinit

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/htbinit/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ cgroup_add_service /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ for d in '/sys/fs/cgroup/*'

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

+ openrc_cgroup=/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc

+ '[' -d /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc ']'

+ cgroup=/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/htbinit

+ mkdir -p /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/htbinit

+ '[' -f /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/htbinit/tasks ']'

+ echo 0

++ command -v cgroup_set_limits

+ '[' cgroup_set_limits = cgroup_set_limits ']'

+ cgroup_set_limits

+ local blkio=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ local cpu=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ local cpuacct=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ local cpuset=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ local devices=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ local memory=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ local net_prio=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ return 0

+ sourcex /etc/init.d/htbinit

+ '[' /etc/init.d/htbinit = -e ']'

+ . /etc/init.d/htbinit

++ extra_commands='stats list timecheck'

++ extra_started_commands=reload

+ unset _d

+ unset _f

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ '[' -n start ']'

+ '[' start = depend ']'

+ for _cmd in describe start stop status '${extra_commands:-$opts}' '$extra_started_commands' '$extra_stopped_commands'

+ '[' describe = start ']'

+ for _cmd in describe start stop status '${extra_commands:-$opts}' '$extra_started_commands' '$extra_stopped_commands'

+ '[' start = start ']'

++ command -v start

+ '[' start = start ']'

+ yesno

+ '[' -z '' ']'

+ return 1

+ for _cmd in '$extra_started_commands'

+ '[' reload = start ']'

+ for _cmd in '$extra_stopped_commands'

+ '[' cgroup_cleanup = start ']'

+ unset _cmd

+ case $1 in

+ verify_boot

+ '[' '!' -e /run/openrc/softlevel ']'

+ return 0

++ command -v start_pre

+ '[' '' = start_pre ']'

+ start

+ ebegin 'Starting htbinit'

 * Starting htbinit ...

+ /usr/sbin/htb.init start

+ eend 127                                                                                                                            [ !! ]

+ exit 127

 * ERROR: htbinit failed to start
```

Po uruchomieniu /usr/sbin/htb.init start nie ma zadnegl bledu, ale reguly sie nie wlaczaja. Za to po wywolaniu /usr/sbin/htb.init compile i uruhomieniu tego co zwroci wszystko dziala idealnie. Takze problemem raczej nie jest konfiguracja kernela (tak sadze).

Podczas instalacji dostaje warninga:

```
 *   CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

Jest to moze jakis trop. Problem w tym, ze w ustawieniach kernela nie ma takiego parametru. Jest za to CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4, ktory jest wlaczony.

Bardzo prosze o pomoc, bo braklo mi juz niestety pomyslow.

----------

